# Michael Beasley?



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Miami is looking to move Michael Beasley, NY missed out on LBJ so why not work something out. As a Knick fan i'm not oppose to it, a pick for Beasley, he was the 2nd overall pick, can't be that bad can he. Miami is desperately trying to rid themselves of his contract so why not.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You just acquired Anthony Randolph, negating any need for Beasley.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

MB30 said:


> You just acquired Anthony Randolph, negating any need for Beasley.


What the two can't co-exist? A Randolph plays PF/C, Beasley plays SF/PF. What about a 3 way deal involving miami/ny and lets say charlotte? Beasley to Charlotte, Collinson to NY and draft pick/ cash to Miami...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And Amare?


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

The East just got a lot harder and the Knicks need to make moves in order to compete. Maybe we can pull a trade w/ Denver to get Carmelo or with Charlotte to get Chris Paul. Neither team is willing to trade their stars but we have to do something. Miami looks like a lock, just with LBJ D Wade & C Bosh, to win it all. We need to get a big three if we are going to compete.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Too late, wolves just acquired him for a future 1st rounder


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

MB30 said:


> You just acquired Anthony Randolph, negating any need for Beasley.


The Knicks need assets and Beasley may be that if he removes his head from his ass. Looks like he's on his way to Minnesota though.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Maldito21 said:


> The East just got a lot harder and the Knicks need to make moves in order to compete. Maybe we can pull a trade w/ Denver to get Carmelo or with Charlotte to get Chris Paul. Neither team is willing to trade their stars but we have to do something. Miami looks like a lock, just with LBJ D Wade & C Bosh, to win it all. We need to get a big three if we are going to compete.


The key is the summer of 2013.  Free agents will include Dwight Howard, Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Josh Smith, Al Jefferson, and Carmelo Anthony(assuming he signs extension). If you start clearing cap now, you can be in position to land 2 max guys.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> The key is the summer of 2013.  Free agents will include Dwight Howard, Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Josh Smith, Al Jefferson, and Carmelo Anthony(assuming he signs extension).


What happens if the world ends in 2012, lol?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^2012 is too soon, we need more time... NBA will be in position to add another 'mega-team' by 2013. Will NY be ready?


----------

